
Magnetic Generator – Infinite Energy - gf263
https://infinitysav.com/magneticgenerator/
======
gus_massa
Do they have a working prototype, or they are just collecting preorders?

> _The technology described Free energy device a hypothetical perpetual motion
> device that creates energy, thereby contradicting the laws of thermodynamics
> or a device which collects energy at zero cost._

I guess only preorders ...

~~~
slater
Two constants with every "free energy" garbage:

1) It's not ready _juuuust_ yet

and

2) We need more money plz.

